# Texas Kidneywood or Bee Brush



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

The wiki entry says they grow from seeds. Do you know of a source of seeds? I would like to get a pod or two to try and see if they will grow here. -js


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I live in West Texas near Brownwood. I have a lot of these bushes on my ranch. They bloom more than twice a year. In a normal year, they will bloom after most large rains. Mine have bloomed three times this year. I will look and see if mine make any seeds. I'm sure they do, I just haven't ever looked for them. If I can find the seeds, I will gladly mail you some.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohh I would love to get some of those. Brownwood is not 'that' far of a drive. LOL


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks. That would be great. I'll PM you with an address. -js


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Are they pokey? (many things in Texas have really long thorns)


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

Gypsi said:


> Are they pokey? (many things in Texas have really long thorns)


Bee brush does not have thorns. It grows to 10 to 15 feet high and has a rough bark, but there are zero thorns. It spreads from the bottom like blue berry bushes and just continues to make more and more sprouts. It is the best smelling bloom on earth. I pray that Heaven smells like bee brush. 

It is sometimes called white brush. It makes a good wind break for animals in cold and windy times, and it makes a light amber colored honey that is highly desirable to many folks. It grows in good soil or in tight rocky soil. I bet I have several hundred of those bushes on my ranch, but with the drought the last two years it has not bloomed as much as normal.

Bee brush forever, I will look for seed pods tomorrow.

lazy


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

Jaseemtp said:


> Ohh I would love to get some of those. Brownwood is not 'that' far of a drive. LOL


Our ranch is in Brownwood, but we have a home in Weatherford. I can deliver you some seed.

Don


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Well if it is not pokey, I would like some seed. While we are on that subject - does Vitex seed start? Because I have gallons of vitex seed to share.


----------



## johnth78 (May 26, 2012)

Gypsi said:


> Well if it is not pokey, I would like some seed. While we are on that subject - does Vitex seed start? Because I have gallons of vitex seed to share.


Yes Vitex spreads well from seed. Think I could get some from you?


----------



## dwood (Jun 9, 2009)

My neighbors have some bee brush/white bush but I have not been able to find any seeds on their plants (by permission) or commercially. Is there a commercial source for bee brush?


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I have fresh vitex seed - should I refrigerate and simulate winter for a week or 2, or just mail some out and let everyone do their own little winter? I'm trying to only pick the mature ripe seeds


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

When the seeds dry out tomorrow I will harvest more, chill/ dry them all (in fridge) and take to MBA meeting next month.


----------



## LKBruns (Jul 12, 2014)

has anyone found an updated place to buy plants or seed?


----------



## beesforall (Jun 27, 2018)

LKBruns said:


> has anyone found an updated place to buy plants or seed?


Check out kidneywood.org for free Eysenhardtia texana and Aloysia gratissima seeds. Provided free of charge courtesy of beesforall.com


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Years ago I got some Vitex Agnes castes seed from Frisco Texas and grew some from seed. They did not grow true to type and were more like Vitex Negundo but they flower earlier and longer than the Agnes castes and the bees prefer them to the Agnes Castes. Now this Beebush sounds interesting. By the way I have a stand of Bee balm 2 years old and it is looking really good and the bees are working it so I plan to put in a lot more next spring.
Johno


----------

